
SiteGround Cloud hosting accounts have been migrated to Google Servers - x__x
Although SiteGround sent out emails weeks ago about server migration, there was no notice to users that all their account data was being transferred on to G servers. Now G has a full archive of all the data, including emails that were hosted through SG<p>Their blog post today about it (posting AFTER the transfer)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.siteground.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;moving-to-google-cloud&#x2F;<p>Many people chose SiteGround because they didn&#x27;t want to host with a Big Data company. Now they have no choice
======
gitgud
It says in that blog post that only part of their infrastructure is hosted on
Google Cloud Servers.

I thought for a moment, Google had acquired them and transferred all customer
data to Google

Do Google actually copy/scrape data like "email archives" from paying GCS
Customers like SiteGround?

